# Pequeños detalles que me faltan para la configuración

## natxoblogg

Hola a todos, ya estoy aquí de nuevo, con algunas pequeñas pijerias, que si podeis resolverme estaria enormemente agradecido.

1. Al instalar de nuevo gentoo, subsanando problemas que tenia anteriormente, las consolas tty, es decir, las consolas ctrl+alt+F*, me salen con una letra desproporcionadamente grande, ¿hay alguna forma de que ña letra sea más pequeña?.

2. El relog no arranca con la hora correcta, después de configurar el archivo /etc/conf.d/clock, con el parametro TIMEZONE="Madrid" y CLOCK="UTC", con local estaba más descompensada aún.

3. Cada vez que inicio la maquina la configuración del Alsa, desaparece, con lo que tengo que ejecutar alsaconf cada vez, para que suene todo bien.

4. Respecto al seamonkey, la letra de los menus es muuuuuy pequeña, algo asi como una 8, mientras que cada vez que entro a una pagina tengo que ponerle que la agrande al 120% para poder ver el contenido de la pagina con claridad.

5.No se configurar mi ratón!!, en las opciones de gnome para poder configurar el ratón me dice que se requiere que los ajustes finos estén instalados. Pero si es un raton de lo más sencillo!!, un genius de dos botones, más el central que es la ruedecilla.

Por ahora son todas las pegas que he encontrado, gracias por adelantado.

----------

## pcmaster

1- Quizá antes tenías configurado el framebuffer y ahora no, por lo que te carga el modo texto de 80x25

2- TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid"

3- rc-update add alsasound default

5- Sobre el ratón, mira este hilo: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-753173-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-raton.html

----------

## natxoblogg

Ok, gracias, pero.... como se configura el framebuffer. Porque es algo que no he tocado nunca

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> Ok, gracias, pero.... como se configura el framebuffer. Porque es algo que no he tocado nunca

 

Agrega al grub la variable vga=XXX donde XXX corresponde a un valor de la resolución. Depende de tu configuración de kernel todo eso puedes verlo aqui: http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Framebuffer

----------

## opotonil

Para el framebuffer tambien te puede ser util este post: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-705078-highlight-uvesafb.html

----------

## lautarus

Yo me volví loco con mis 2 primeras instalaciones de Gentoo, y el "truco" es simplemente poner al final de la linea del kernel en el grub (o como opcion en lilo.conf, el cual uso actualmente), la linea vga=791, que pone la consola e nmodo framebuffer en 1024x768.

Saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

Vale chicos, gracias por los post, otro problema que no logro acabar de niquelar.

La hora siempre me sale atrasada cuando arranco mi portatil, ¿como puedo hacer que el gnome me pille la hora buena?

Mi archivo de configuración de /etc/conf.d/clock es el siguiente:

```

# /etc/conf.d/clock

# Set CLOCK to "UTC" if your system clock is set to UTC (also known as

# Greenwich Mean Time).  If your clock is set to the local time, then 

# set CLOCK to "local".  Note that if you dual boot with Windows, then 

# you should set it to "local".

CLOCK="local"

# Select the proper timezone.  For valid values, peek inside of the

# /usr/share/zoneinfo/ directory.  For example, some common values are

# "America/New_York" or "EST5EDT" or "Europe/Berlin".  If you want to

# manage /etc/localtime yourself, set this to "".

TIMEZONE="Europe/Madrid"

# If you wish to pass any other arguments to hwclock during bootup, 

# you may do so here.

CLOCK_OPTS=""

# If you want to set the Hardware Clock to the current System Time 

# during shutdown, then say "yes" here.

CLOCK_SYSTOHC="no"

### ALPHA SPECIFIC OPTIONS ###

# If your alpha uses the SRM console, set this to "yes".

SRM="no"

# If your alpha uses the ARC console, set this to "yes".

ARC="no"
```

he probado en poner el parametro 

CLOCK="local" a UTC, pero igual.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *natxoblogg wrote:*   

> La hora siempre me sale atrasada cuando arranco mi portatil, ¿como puedo hacer que el gnome me pille la hora buena?

 

```
cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Madrid /etc/localtime
```

Supongo que debe ser eso... No has especificado si la portatil corre windows además. Esa también puede ser otra causa.

Salud!

----------

## esteban_conde

Posiblemente necesite ponerle la hora correcta la primera vez "man hwclock".

Si no lo tienes instalado está en sys-apps/util-linux-2.14.1 (/sbin/hwclock)

----------

## demostenes

Puede que si tu placa retrasa o adelanta la hora debas instalar el ntpd. Dos guías:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/HOWTO_NTP_Using_OpenNTPD

y

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/home-router-howto.xml

en esta última busca "Servidor de hora (Time Server)"

----------

## natxoblogg

Gracias chicos, ya tengo la hora bien configurada, era el reloj hw, asi que una vez ajustado ya va todo bien.

----------

